# Cutting Edge... Yes/No...



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

When I first got my new Fisher 8'HD back in July I posted a question whether or not I should get a new cutting edge to put on my blade and a majority of the replies I got were "no", that I should wear in the lower edge of my moldboard first - going without a cutting edge for the first year. I went with the general concensus... until today.

I still haven't had an opportunity to use my new plow yet but I did decide to purchase and install a new 1/2"x6" Fisher cutting edge today.

I noticed however, that the actual edge only sticks down about 3/8" to 1/2" below my original moldboard edge. I thought it would more than that, but that's it. I'm guessing that this is about normal/right? And yes, I know that it is made of hardened steel so it will last quite some time.

I only plow for myself and a few relatives driveways so how long might I expect this new edge to last me?

Thanks: Steve


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

You should get 4-6 years before you need to change cutting edges, plowing what you are doing. The bolt on cutting edge will should wear down to the back blade in 2 - 3 months and then you will have 1inch thick blade that will take forever to wear down before you need to replace the bolt on cutter edge.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

At least 10 years.

And who told you NOT to install a cutting edge? The moldboard should never touch the groud while plowing, only the steel or rubber or poly cutting edge.

Some of the people on here giving advice.........


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shortstuff;886016 said:


> ......
> 
> I noticed however, that the* actual edge only sticks down about 3/8" to 1/2" below my original moldboard edge. *
> 
> Thanks: Steve


That's why we said you could wait......

It will last a long long time. You'll probably never have to replace it.



ProSeasons;889455 said:


> At least 10 years.
> 
> And who told you NOT to install a cutting edge? Th*e moldboard should never touch the groud *while plowing, only the steel or rubber or poly cutting edge.
> 
> Some of the people on here giving advice.........


You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. You should take your own advice.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Just weld that f$#ker on, it will last you forever...


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

ProSeasons;889455 said:


> At least 10 years.
> 
> And who told you NOT to install a cutting edge? The moldboard should never touch the groud while plowing, only the steel or rubber or poly cutting edge.
> 
> Some of the people on here giving advice.........


We're talking about a Fisher here, not a Western, Boss, etc. Totally different. The base angle is the cutting edge. When it wears down, a new cutting edge is bolted straight to the trip-edge/base angle.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought a New Fisher HT (which was just stolen) and the dealer had installed the poly cutting edge, it was installed higher than the trip edge. The dealer told me to wear the trip edge down to the cutting edge which made no sense to me. I contacted Fisher and send them pictures of the problem but they could care less. I ended up redrilling the holes 1/2 lower than the factory holes. Ill have to do it a second time to the new plow when I get it.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Before









After


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting post BSM and thanks for the great pictures. It's hard to believe that a factory edge like that would not even mount so that it is down below the moldboard edge, amazing. I agree, what good is that? I would have done exactly what you have done and re-mounted it so that it is below the moldboard, but one question - what is the length of that cutting edge? Is it 5" or 6"??? My new metal edge measures 6".

Also, for those who were wondering here is the original post I made asking about cutting edges back in July.

Thanks!


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Cutting edges are optional with Fisher's. My edge is 6" wide.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

2COR517;889616 said:


> That's why we said you could wait......
> 
> It will last a long long time. You'll probably never have to replace it.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. You should take your own advice.


On a Fisher, that still ain't the moldboard. And if you have that option, why in the h$ll would you want it to touch the ground at all? I assumed he wanted to install a cutting edge to beat the snot out of that thing, and save his trip edge from the abuse?

I also assumed Fisher trip edges were pretty cool, why beat the thing up?

Silly me! But that still ain't the moldboard. He said moldboard and that threw me. Apologies.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

BSM Exhaust;889817 said:


> I bought a New Fisher HT (which was just stolen) and the dealer had installed the poly cutting edge, it was installed higher than the trip edge. The dealer told me to wear the trip edge down to the cutting edge which made no sense to me. I contacted Fisher and send them pictures of the problem but they could care less. I ended up redrilling the holes 1/2 lower than the factory holes. Ill have to do it a second time to the new plow when I get it.


Exactly.

Sorry that some a-hole stole your Fisher. I hope you see it driving around and get the guy.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

My mistake, I meant to say the trip-edge and not the moldboard.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

No problem. I thought somebody said drive around and dig the body of your plow , the moldboard, into the ground.

I was like


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BSM Exhaust;889817 said:


> I bought a New Fisher HT (which was just stolen) and the dealer had installed the poly cutting edge, it was installed higher than the trip edge. The dealer told me to wear the trip edge down to the cutting edge which made no sense to me. I contacted Fisher and send them pictures of the problem but they could care less. I ended up redrilling the holes 1/2 lower than the factory holes. Ill have to do it a second time to the new plow when I get it.


Didn't that there tell you something that you had to drill holes on a brand new plow that you were thinking wrong ....The Fisher's are designed to were the trip edge a minimum 1.5"-2" than put on the cutting edge....Iv'e plowed city street's for a local town for over 1 full season before needing to put a edge on my 9' Fisher....Take that edge off you'll break sh*# because your screwing with the leverage of the trip edge


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've been plowing with Fisher plows for ten years and have never had to put a cutting edge on a new one. Had to get one for a used plow I got with a truck I bought, but it was seven years old and had seen plenty better days.

On the other hand, don't let the trip edge wear into the spring shackles or you'll get to know what trouble really is.:crying:


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Tommy, Whats the point of a cutting edge or wear edge if its higher than the trip edge and why would I want to wear out the trip edge and then put the cutting edge on. Ive had Fisher plows in the past and the cutting edge is always lower than the trip edge. There are no leverage issues when your talking about 1/2 drop. The trip edge is fine to plow with but us guys with brick paver driveways need the poly edge so we dont screw up the driveway.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

And also the dealer told me to wear the trip edge down while the cutting edge was installed, does that make sense. When I called Fisher the tech told me that he didnt know much about the new HT and sounded confused so I did what I thought made sense. Fisher also claims that their Poly edge helps absorb plowing vibrations and jarring effects that steel edges have.... so why would you want to wear the steel down first? when Fisher installs these for this purpose. They just need to change the design of the poly edge to fit better on the new HT Series even though they told me I had the right one installed.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, now I'm getting even *more* confused.

1. If I take my new cutting edge off of my brand new Fisher 8'HD plow, the bottom of the trip edge will be in contact with the ground/driveway/etc. which will begin its slow wearing process. No big deal and this much I understand.

2. However, if I leave my new cutting edge on my new plow, it extends down approximately 3/8" below the very bottom of my trip edge. Is someone now telling me that this extra 3/8" is going to cause problems because I'm messing with the leverage of the trip edge?

I know that an 8" cutting edge would in fact have a serious effect on the trip edge leverage, but my cutting edge is a 6" and I can't see it having much of an effect at all.

But I'll admit that without experience I may be wrong about this.

Steve


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

No leverage issues, if its a Fisher factory part that is made for your size plow its fine.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

I still have my Curtis plow and the cutting edge hangs 3/4 of an inch lower than the plow, I understand they are made to trip differently but plows are made to have cutting edges if the customer chooses to have one.


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Edge not needed till trip worn down*

I have an HT as well. I agonized over getting an edge for it as well.
Several reputable Fisher shops told me to wear about an inch off before putting an edge on it. Just be careful not to wear to the springs. I painted some wear blocks on the blades trip so I will know when I have it down far enough. By lowering the holes, you are definitely changing the angle on the trip. It probably won't make a big difference, but is also probably not needed. When you get your HT be sure to secure guard the system. let them steal it again...It will not run on their truck anyway!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

It would take forever to wear an inch off, plus Fisher states that the poly edge helps stop the transfer of vibrations from plowing so who knows what the truth is. I didnt analyze I just moved it so it would scratch my pavers. If I was plowing commercially then the low cutting edge may be trouble but who give a [email protected]*$ anyway.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

What do you think of the HT? I think its little to light duty but Im coming from an F250 with a Curtis and before the Curtis I had a Minute Mount 2 which I liked. The MM2 was well built and worked well on my GMC Seirra.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BSM Exhaust;890572 said:


> It would take forever to wear an inch off, plus Fisher states that the poly edge helps stop the transfer of vibrations from plowing so who knows what the truth is. I didnt analyze I just moved it so it would scratch my pavers. If I was plowing commercially then the low cutting edge may be trouble but who give a [email protected]*$ anyway.


Fisher's were origanally designed for non cutting edge use ask any of the old guy's....Isn't it kind of good that it takes "Forever" to wear the trip edge an 1.5"-2" so you don't need to be putting a cutting edge on....Why in the hell would someone want to wear a cutting edge & trip edge out @ the same time again it's common sense


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*ok i am lost*

i got a EZ-V and my Cutting Edge is down to the moldboard edge i got this plow last Feb and the guy told me it was new Cutting Edge and so was the EZ-V CENTER FLAP KIT well the bolts on the FLAP KIT (washers) not the bolts are allmost to the bolts so like how much more do i let it go the Cutting Edge is only $140 but the funny thing is the CENTER FLAP KIT is $120 get that i don't :realmad:


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Say what you will, but I still think the steel edge will scratch the concrete pavers in my driveway so moving the poly edge lower is a good idea.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

TommyMac;894329 said:


> Fisher's were origanally designed for non cutting edge use ask any of the old guy's....Isn't it kind of good that it takes "Forever" to wear the trip edge an 1.5"-2" so you don't need to be putting a cutting edge on....Why in the hell would someone want to wear a cutting edge & trip edge out @ the same time again it's common sense


The dealer told me exactly that, to wear down the trip edge with the poly edge together. They just told me that to shut me up.


----------

